# Bait Machine



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bait shops are a big deal in warm water states. (They haven't figured out how to catch walleyes on a fly like SilverSmitty & spouse.) Bait shops aren't open 24/7, but you can pick up your bait anytime from a bait vending machine:










Worms, meal worms, crickets, minnows, and leeches in a temperature-controlled vending machine. The minnows get dispensed in a styrofoam cup similar to a coffee vending machine. I seldom get an even dozen; most times I get 11 minnows, and 1 or 2 are dead.

This machine sits outside a convenience store/gas station in Geneseo Illinois, my hometown.


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea I havent ever thought of doing that. But I can think of some places where it would do really good.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe Payson Sports has/had a bait vending machine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Goob, you should've stood in front of the machine with only the words, "LIVE BAIT" showing. *(u)* *\-\*


What?!

My buddy from Illinois took the photo. Actually there's an embroidered fly on the left side of my shirt he cropped off of the picture. He didn't want anyone to know he hung out with an eletist snob flyfisherman from out west.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Goob, you should've stood in front of the machine with only the words, "LIVE BAIT" showing. *(u)* *\-\*


Oh......I think I get it...........


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There are some of those around- used to be a guy in Ogden that I sold buckets of roll rollers to that had some. He paid the gas station a fee and they let him put it in. Should have an ice cold beer vending maching right beside it to do it properly though. 
There were a few at the marinas on Lake Eire when I was younger also.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Hansen Bait in american fork use to own some but they kept getting robbed or broken into so they did away w/ them. They would sure be handy aroudn the lake. Especially if they could keep minnows. Nothing worse then soggy minnows.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I've seen one of these bait vending machines at Rockport when ice fish'n this past season. :wink: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool stuff, thanks for the info all. 

The bait machines in the midwest have live minnows, well 10 out of 12 on average.
Live leeches too.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't forget the one at Yuba (Oasis) by the restrooms/cleaning station.

I think it just vends worms, but it's there.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

When I used to buy bait (worms) there was/is a guy whom always supplied Harmons with their stuff. I believe his name is Ottley.
Sometimes I would drive to his house and he also had vending machines.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Doesn't Strawberry have one by the dam near one of the Campgrounds? Maybe I am thinking of something different.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Was in Illinois last week. 

The bait machine is gone. Didn't think to look for any others and I was close to where some are (were?)


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> Hansen Bait in american fork use to own some but they kept getting robbed or broken into so they did away w/ them. They would sure be handy aroudn the lake. Especially if they could keep minnows. Nothing worse then soggy minnows.


Those of us over 50 know there is something worse. It's a "limp worm" :rotfl:


----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

cfarnwide said:


> I believe Payson Sports has/had a bait vending machine.


Yes they did. About 30 years ago there was a similar machine up there in Orem on 800N right before you went into the canyon.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

FLYFSHR said:


> When I used to buy bait (worms) there was/is a guy whom always supplied Harmons with their stuff. I believe his name is Ottley.
> Sometimes I would drive to his house and he also had vending machines.


Yep Verlo Ottley, I used to go by his house and buy worms out of his machines too. Seems like they were just enough cheaper than the store to make it worth the detour.
Haven't the foggiest notion if he is still around or in business, but he was sure handy 20 years ago.


----------



## Mindi Jackson (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw a few of you discussing Verlo Ottley the "Master Baiter". He is still in business. He is located in Taylorsville UT at 4300 S. 2200 W. He has a vending machine that is open 24 hours a day 365 days a year with the highest quality nightcrawlers and other fishing bait. I am his granddaughter and will be running the business with my sister if he ever decides to retire. We do also distribute to Harmon's and other convenient stores throughout the valley. Please call 801.968.5483 or check us out on FB (Verlo Ottley Nightcrawlers) if anyone has any questions. Thanks! Mindi Jackson


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good info Mindi !!

I've used 'em for years.......I had to, I went to the same Junior High School with the Ottleys..


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you just call your grandfather the master baiter?


----------



## Georgeforuofu (Sep 19, 2011)

Any places near Bountiful?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

cfarnwide said:


> I believe Payson Sports has/had a bait vending machine.


Sure did. I thought that was the coolest thing when I was a kid. Used to get some worms and head down to Salem Pond for buckets of bluegill.


----------

